# Down size to M4/3



## John Hunt

I have been fighting arthritis in my hands so using and carrying 9 pounds of camera and lens has become very difficult to do (Nikon D750 with Sigma 150-600 Sport). My current rig gives wonderful results. I use it handheld and hate using a tripod. I have been researching and I'm thinking about changing to an Olympus OMD EM1 ii with a Panasonic 100-400. Nobody in the area I live handles these and I'm very leary of ordering online without having handled the camera before. This combination would only weigh about 3 pounds which would be a lot better for my hands. Has anybody out there used this combo? I would like to hear some feedback and see some photos. Any other suggestions would also be welcome I shoot a lot of wildlife and most of the time I am walking around a lot.


----------



## goooner

Does it have to be M4/3? A mate of mine is getting great results with his FUJI and 100-400 lens. Quite a bit smaller and lighter than my D7200 and 150-600.


----------



## John Hunt

I'm thinking M4/3 because of the extra crop factor. Maximum reach/minimum weight.


----------



## goooner

John Hunt said:


> I'm thinking M4/3 because of the extra crop factor. Maximum reach/minimum weight.


In your situation I would say it is imperative to handle the camera before buying. The dials and knobs might be difficult to reach/use on the smaller M4/3 systems, with your arthritis.


----------



## jcdeboever

goooner said:


> John Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking M4/3 because of the extra crop factor. Maximum reach/minimum weight.
> 
> 
> 
> In your situation I would say it is imperative to handle the camera before buying. The dials and knobs might be difficult to reach/use on the smaller M4/3 systems, with your arthritis.
Click to expand...


Agree 100%. I have real issues with pain and tremors in my hand. I was able to try out a Fujifilm X-T1 and found it to be real helpful for that. I bought the X-T2 because it was basically the same with a newer sensor. But here is the deal, everything can be done while looking in the viewer. Everything can be configured at placement of your fingers, no fiddling. Big improvement over my D7200. The 4/3 were too small for my large hands and I didn't like the way it felt, the Fuji just felt right.


----------



## BrentC

I have the EM1 Mark II and its an excellent camera.   Fits my hands like a glove.  I haven't used the Panny 100-400.  I have the Oly 75-300mm and not long ago upgraded to the 300mm f4 Pro.  I can highly recommend the 300mm if you can afford it.   With Dual IS sync it is amazing handheld.  And add the MC-14 to get 420mm (880mm).


----------



## LittleTim

I have a EM1.  Great system, but don't go crazy with pixel peeping.  It has great image quality, but I don't print very big and share primarily on the web.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hunt

BrentC said:


> I have the EM1 Mark II and its an excellent camera.   Fits my hands like a glove.  I haven't used the Panny 100-400.  I have the Oly 75-300mm and not long ago upgraded to the 300mm f4 Pro.  I can highly recommend the 300mm if you can afford it.   With Dual IS sync it is amazing handheld.  And add the MC-14 to get 420mm (880mm).


Can you show a few images? What does the camera and 300 f4 weigh?
Thank you.


----------



## BrentC

Em1 Mark II is 575g
300mm  1270g w/o tripod collar (I dont use a tripod)
                 1475g with tripod collar

If this is too heavy for you I think you will be happy with the Panny 100-400mm.   All the reviews I read with an EM1 and the images I saw were very good.

Here are a few images.   Just keep in mind that I have only gotten into photography less than three months ago so any issues are probably that of the photographer.    A couple of the shots were with my EM5 Mark II with the 300mm.  And most a cropped.  You can also look at my flickr for more.

Here a good review with images.
Robin Wong: Olympus M.Zuiko 300mm F4 IS PRO Lens Review




House Sparrow by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Muted Swan by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Juvenile Red Tailed Hawk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




House Finch by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Ring-billed Gull by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Trumpeter Swan by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## John Hunt

Thanks for the photos. These are very good for someone just starting out. Just curious why you selected this camera as a beginner?


----------



## BrentC

John Hunt said:


> Thanks for the photos. These are very good for someone just starting out. Just curious why you selected this camera as a beginner?



The wife and I are finally getting a chance to do some travelling and I was always interested in wildlife.  Decided that before we started I wanted to get proficient in taking pictures.  I did not want to lug a big dslr around with me.  I just new it would be left behind more often then not.   The M43 system is nice and compact and between Panny and Oly a huge selection of lenses.   I have a small light weight camera backback that fits my camera, 4-5 lens and accessories thats great for hiking or bringing on a plane.  Would not be possible with FF equivalent.

Years ago I would have hated carrying any camera around with me, now it seems to be attached to me.   I bring it everywhere I go now.  Even at work, I work on a large campus, I go out at lunch time to snap some pics.

I did upgrade from the EM5 Mark II to the EM1 Mark II in a short time, not because I outgrew the camera, but because the C-AF on the EM1 is way beyond what the EM5 can do and I found myself wanting to do a lot of BIF's.  CDAF on the EM5 vs CDAF/PDAF on the EM1.   My wife ends up getting a very nice camera to play with while she follows me around taking pics on hikes.


----------



## Emanuel M

jcdeboever said:


> goooner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking M4/3 because of the extra crop factor. Maximum reach/minimum weight.
> 
> 
> 
> In your situation I would say it is imperative to handle the camera before buying. The dials and knobs might be difficult to reach/use on the smaller M4/3 systems, with your arthritis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. I have real issues with pain and tremors in my hand. I was able to try out a Fujifilm X-T1 and found it to be real helpful for that. I bought the X-T2 because it was basically the same with a newer sensor. But here is the deal, everything can be done while looking in the viewer. Everything can be configured at placement of your fingers, no fiddling. Big improvement over my D7200. The 4/3 were too small for my large hands and I didn't like the way it felt, the Fuji just felt right.
Click to expand...








Olympus E-M1 MK II on the left | Fujifilm X-T2 on the right.
Both with 100-400mm lenses.

E-M1 MK II + Panasonic Leica 100-400mm - 1559 grams (3.44 pounds ~)
Fuji X-T2 + Fujinon 100-400mm - 1882 grams (4.15 pounds ~)

Not a huge difference, but the E-M1 MK II (and the Mark I) is way more confortable to hold (I have tested both) and the Panasonic Leica 100-400mm lens is on of the best tele-lens in the world 

Cheers


----------



## goooner

For hardly any gain in size/weight, I will always opt for the bigger sensor. Just my opinion though. On the other hand, you get a 200-800mm lens on the Oly, compared to a 150-600 on the Fuji.


----------



## Gary A.

I agree with JC ... take a look at Fuji.  I evolved from Canon (1D's) to MFT (EM5's and EM1) to APS-C (XP2 and XT2).  Even before I released a shutter on a Fuji camera I loved the controls. All the basic controls, shutter, aperture, ISO are manual, on top with an aperture ring on the lens. For me, the menu system on the Oly was extremely daunting.  There were a ton of menus and a ton of settings and submenus. The first few times out, I literally wanted to toss the camera into a trash bin ... but that would have been too good for the camera ... I wanted to smashed it ... repeatedly.  I was very frustrated.  I just wanted to shoot.  I wanted the EM5 to handle and perform similarly as my Canon 1DSMKII.  It took a while to get higher on the learning curve with all the menus and customizations required to input/modify in order to make the camera respond/act like my dSLR.  That is not a reason to avoid the Oly, just an observation.

The Fuji camera body is slightly larger than the my EM1.  But it is a significantly larger sensor requiring significantly larger lenses.  The larger sensor delivers superior low light level performance, better dynamic range and less noise.  Fuji uses a proprietary sensor system, (not a Bayer sensor system), which delivers an image, which to my eye, is more film-esque than the MFT sensor which looks more digital.  Oly/Zuiko makes fine lenses.  But with Fuji/Fujinon lenses I appreciate the tank-like build and some of the best quality/sharpest lenses I've have ever used. 

The one thing I do miss from Oly is the In Body Image Stabilization.  Oly's IBIS is absolutely wonderful. Fuji's stabilization is lenses based and in my experience, nothing beats IBIS.

Older XT1 images:


----------



## Emanuel M

I evolved from a Nikon D7200 to a E-M5, then to a Panasonic GX8 and then to the Panasonic G85 (right now I have the E-M5 and the G85).
I was like the OP (I don't have problems with my hands, but I didn't want to carry so much weight).

The E-M5 is easy to operate, and I dont need to go on the menus everytime (since I've already customized every single button).
The Panasonic are superior on the ergonomics, dial placement and controls (the menus are much better also but, like on the Olympus, I don't go there often).

The beautiful thing on MFT is the lens ecosystem.
Wonderful wonderful lenses, small lightweight and extremely good glass.

I have a ultra wide angle with this size





A 12-35mm 2.8 with 300 grams (0.7 pounds) - excellent travel companion





A 20mm f/1.7 to use on my street combo (this is my all around lens)





A Panasonic Leica 42.5mm 1.2 (I think is the best lens I've ever used - and I've used a lot).





The also excellent Olympus 75mm 1.8





Every single one of these lenses are top quality (especially the 42.5mm 1.2 and the Olympus 75mm 1.8).
I can carry a body with two or three lenses, and I will carry less weight than I used to carry with my D7200 + Sigma 18-35mm 1.8.

Cheers


----------



## BrentC

I like the fact the Oly is highly customizable.  And once I have set my Custom settings I very rarely go into the menu.

You also have to looks at all the features that comes with the EM1 Mark II to see if its right for you.

It has the most powerful processor, double quad-core and gobs of memory.  This will allow more features and better improvements in future firmware.

18fps C-AF
60fps S-AF
About 8 bracketing modes that include focus bracketing, which I have used and is great.

The one feature I absolutely love, especially for wildlife, is Pro Capture.   While holding shutter half-way the camera already starts continuously buffering up to 14fps.  Once you press the shutter the 14 frames in the buffer get saved to SD.   This prevents you missing that moment because of shutter lag.   I can focus on a small bird and by the time it launches and I hit the shutter I would normally miss that moment of launch because of reaction time but not with Pro Capture.

Here is a shot I took with Pro Capture.  It was a heavily overcast day and it shot at 4000 ISO so it is grainy.  I stacked the images.




Sparrow take off by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

I would never have got that shot if I relied on my reaction time.


----------



## DarkShadow

I love the fuji system,I have the X-T10 similar to the X-T1. If you need the buffer and the best tracking system then the X-T2 would be at the top of the fuji list.  Here is a couple shots I I took with my X-T10 with a kit lens 50-230mm and other then cropping these are SOOC Jpegs In Film simulation mode PROVIA/STANDARD Picture control.


----------



## BrentC

DarkShadow said:


> I love the fuji system,I have the X-T10 similar to the X-T1. If you need the buffer and the best tracking system then the X-T2 would be at the top of the fuji list.  Here is a couple shots I I took with my X-T10 with a kit lens 50-230mm and other then cropping these are SOOC Jpegs In Film simulation mode PROVIA/STANDARD Picture control.View attachment 136260 View attachment 136259



Very nice.

Since none of my pics earlier were SOOC, and quite possible made them worse with my editing, here is a SOOC image I took today at work.  And no crop on this one.




Grey Squirrel by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Nice squirrel shot. One of my biggest mess ups was with global sharpening,I use to crank the sharpening so much it looked like sandpaper when I was done. Water would be crinkled to death LOL. The fuji and Olympus has some of the very best jpeg engines in there cameras and thats all I use on the fuji, its that good.


----------



## John Hunt

Looks like at some point I will have to make a road trip to some where that stocks these cameras so I can handle them. Everybody has thrown out some great information thank you very much. I am still leaning towards the Olympus for more reach with less weight. The whole bigger sensor means better performance argument is how I ended up carrying 9 pounds of camera and lens around in the first place.


----------



## Gary A.

Having both FF cameras and MFT cameras, I found APS-C, (in particular the mirrorless Fuji system), to be a great compromise between the IQ of FF and the small footprint of MFT.


----------



## PropilotBW

I agree with most comments.  Everything is a compromise, whether it's a Huge heavy 10lb camera with High IQ and excellent low-light shooting, or if it's an iPhone, convenient almost 100% of the time but not the greatest in low-light.   

I can say that I've really enjoyed the M4/3 system.  I enjoy the EM5ii and it's size.  I am not a professional, but yet I still enjoy carrying it around and it yields great results.


----------



## PropilotBW

Taken with Olympus EM5ii


----------



## beagle100

John Hunt said:


> Looks like at some point I will have to make a road trip to some where that stocks these cameras so I can handle them. Everybody has thrown out some great information thank you very much. I am still leaning towards the Olympus for more reach with less weight. The whole bigger sensor means better performance argument is how I ended up carrying 9 pounds of camera and lens around in the first place.




more reach with less weight is a worthy objective.     mirrorless cameras are popular  - you can use small "pancake" style lens for lightweight travel and you can also use the big DSLR lens for the eagle shots .........  nice
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## mdruziak

If weight is an issue, you might want to consider an E-M5 and Panasonic 100-300mm. It's smaller and lighter than the 100-400m and the image quality is decent.


----------



## PropilotBW

It's expensive now, but I'd wait for the Christmas sales for the EM-1 Mark II.


----------



## John Hunt

I ordered the EM1 MarkII, 12-40 f2.8, 300 F4 and the 1.4 tele convertor over a month ago the lens have come in but I'm still waiting for the camera. Hoping it show up soon.


----------



## BrentC

Wow, still  waiting.   Did you order right from Olympus or Henry's and Vistek?


----------



## John Hunt

My local camera store is an Olympus dealer but they don't stock anything. I ordered it all thru them.


----------



## waday

@John Hunt , did you receive it, yet? How do you like it?


----------



## petrochemist

John Hunt said:


> My local camera store is an Olympus dealer but they don't stock anything. I ordered it all thru them.


That seems rather slow for a dealer, have you been chasing them for a delivery date? I normally get things ordered from China etc. within 5 weeks, but if they are a dealer they should be getting it from the distributor in your country, which would normally be expected to have stock & have fresh deliveries fairly frequently.


----------



## John Hunt

Still not here. Supposedly it shipped yesterday and should arrive tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## PropilotBW

That would be frustrating!


----------



## PropilotBW

John Hunt said:


> I ordered the EM1 MarkII, 12-40 f2.8, 300 F4 and the 1.4 tele convertor over a month ago the lens have come in but I'm still waiting for the camera. Hoping it show up soon.


I haven't used the 300mm, but the 12-40 is such a sweet lens!!  I think you'll like it.


----------



## John Hunt

Finally picked up the camera last night haven't had much time to play yet but here is a shot.


----------



## fmw

John Hunt said:


> I'm thinking M4/3 because of the extra crop factor. Maximum reach/minimum weight.



Be advised that a smaller sensor won't increase "reach."  That is function of focal length.  What it will do is produce a cropped version of the subject as it would have been rendered with a larger sensor.  You can do exactly the same thing with a larger sensor by cropping in the computer.  The larger the sensor, the better the overall performance.


----------



## pixmedic

fmw said:


> John Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking M4/3 because of the extra crop factor. Maximum reach/minimum weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be advised that a smaller sensor won't increase "reach."  That is function of focal length.  What it will do is produce a cropped version of the subject as it would have been rendered with a larger sensor.  You can do exactly the same thing with a larger sensor by cropping in the computer.  The larger the sensor, the better the overall performance.
Click to expand...


larger sensor= larger camera, and more importantly, larger glass to cover that sensor. 
considering the main reason for the switch in the OP was weight, m4/3 seems ideal for downsizing.


----------



## fmw

pixmedic said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking M4/3 because of the extra crop factor. Maximum reach/minimum weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be advised that a smaller sensor won't increase "reach."  That is function of focal length.  What it will do is produce a cropped version of the subject as it would have been rendered with a larger sensor.  You can do exactly the same thing with a larger sensor by cropping in the computer.  The larger the sensor, the better the overall performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> larger sensor= larger camera, and more importantly, larger glass to cover that sensor.
> considering the main reason for the switch in the OP was weight, m4/3 seems ideal for downsizing.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  I moved to an APS-C mirroless for the same reason and have definitely achieved my goal.


----------

